# Trittfequenzgeber (GSC10n o.ä.) an X-Control



## Schwarzer Kater (16. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon mal jemand Erfahrungen in der Verbindung mit einem Trittfrequenzabnehmer wie z.B. dem Garmin GSC 10 oder einen anderen Abnehmer auf der Kettenstrebe beim X-Control oder einem anderen VPP-verwandten System gemacht? 
Das "Problem" (eigentlich macht ja gerade das den Hinterbau so effektiv!) ist hier ja, daß der Hinterbau beim Einfedern seine Länge ändert. Ergo geht der Geber, bei einem am Hinterbau montierten Abnehmer zumindest in "bewegtem Gelände" nicht immer am gleichen Punkt und damit ggf. außerhalb des Erfassungsbereichs durch. Wenn das ab und zu bei besonders starker Arbeit des Hinterbaus der Fall wäre, würde mich das weiter nicht stören, aber wenns gar nicht ginge, bräuchte ich mir das fürs X-Control gar nicht kaufen. Wäre schön, wenn schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht hätte.

MfG Daniel


----------



## Robert01 (17. März 2010)

Ich habe...
Allerdings nutze ich den Sensor nur zur Erfassung der Trittfrequenz, daher habe ich diesen an der senkrechten Strebe (links) des Hinterbaus befestigt. Das funktioniert reibungslos.
Auf die Erfassung der Umdrehungen des Hinterrades kann ich gern verzichten, dafür habe ich GPS. 
Allerdings denke ich, dass bei Montage des GSC auf der waagerechten Strebe dieser in seiner Position fix zum Speichenmagneten ist.
Ich habe mich dagegen entschieden, da dort die Bremsleitung entlangläuft.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

